# Payment for copies of previous returns



## sunrise85 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'd like to use Form 4506 to get copies of previous returns that were lost when my hard drive failed. I know you can get transcripts but I'm thinking its best to have the real thing just in case (and because the returns are older than 3 years).

The form says you pay by check or money order and it must be included. I don't have a checkbook and was wondering if anyone knew of an alternative payment method? I could get a checkbook from my UK bank but I don't know if only US checks are accepted. 

It seems just a tad backwards if credit card payment isn't an option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is a credit card option for payment of taxes, but I'm not sure that extends to fees for services like copies of your prior returns.

As far as I know, a check must be drawn on a US bank. It may be possible to get an international money order through your bank. But check the website of the IRS office in London (part of the US Embassy in London website). Or send them a query - they may have some other way to do this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sunrise85 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cheers Bev. Access to an American bank account is fine as we have one but we don't have a checkbook so we'd need to call and find out if it's possible to get one overseas. 

Otherwise it's a case of calling the embassy as you suggest.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Practically all banks in the U.K. offer "foreign drafts" in U.S. dollars. These foreign drafts are paper checks (cheques) drawn on a U.S. bank. They're not necessarily inexpensive, but they work. Bank of Scotland, to pick a random example, charges £20 per foreign draft plus their pound-to-dollar currency conversion spread. Some specialist money transfer firms, e.g. City Forex to pick another random example, sell foreign drafts at more reasonable rates.

Another option available to some in the U.K. is to stop by the Post Office at a U.S. military base and buy a U.S. postal money order. I think you need to buy them using U.S. currency (cash), so you need enough of that green stuff first.

Of course it's best to maintain a basic U.S. checking account if possible. It's at least tricky to open a U.S. bank account from overseas, but once opened many/most U.S. banks don't mind maintaining the account for a U.S. citizen living overseas. At least, that's been my experience. On a few odd occasions paper checks are still useful.

On edit: If you already have an account with a U.S. bank -- e.g. a savings account or certificate of deposit (CD) -- then yes, contact your bank and ask if they'll add a checking account for you. Check the fees and costs carefully, though, including the cost for a checkbook.


----------



## sunrise85 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. We have a Wells Fargo checking account, so I suppose it's worth seeing if they'll issue a check book. I wonder if they will when the address on the account is now a UK one. 

It's a shame we couldn't get her family to send a cheque for us, but I'm not sure they'll accept a cheque that isn't in the name of the person on the form.


----------



## sunrise85 (Jul 19, 2013)

It seems that we could order a Cashier Check through the Wells Fargo account. Is that the same thing as a regular cheque?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The cashier check should work (more or less a kind of "money order" anyhow). The other suggestion I was going to make is to see if your bank has online banking. Most banks these days seem to allow you to issue checks online and you never need to handle the paper kind.

I've used those in all sorts of odd circumstances (though so far not for any tax payments). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> The other suggestion I was going to make is to see if your bank has online banking. Most banks these days seem to allow you to issue checks online and you never need to handle the paper kind.


That works for many payments to the IRS, but I think in this case the check has to accompany the request form, sad to say.

But sure, if you have a trusted friend or family member that can get a postal money order (for example) or a money order at Walmart (as another example) made payable to the correct party (e.g. U.S. Treasury) in the correct amount, then mail that money order to you -- or alternatively you mail the tax return request form to them for them to forward with the money order to the IRS -- then that'll work.


----------



## sunrise85 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks BBCWatcher, I'll look into that option if the Cashier Check can't be sent back to us first. 

I didn't know if the name on the check had to match up to the person's name on the form, but you're saying it probably doesn't matter as long as they get their money? I suppose the instructions on the form would say that anyway. 

The Wells Fargo account is actually a joint account with a parent so that might make it workable.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think postal or Walmart money orders carry the name of the buyer/payor anyway. Regardless, I don't think the IRS particularly cares.


----------

